# wilier jareen



## kevrider (Sep 21, 2016)

interested in the Wilier Jareen, but also interested in fitting it with a 650b wheelset. has anyone tried this? if successful, how wide of a tire can it handle? according tot he specs, it clears 700c x 42mm, but they don't mention 650b... TIA!


----------

